# Gute Games



## N1lle (1. Februar 2009)

Hey Leute suche gute Games die wirklich spassmachen und sollten auf nem amd x2 4200+ 3gb ram 500gb hdd und ner xfx 86er gt xxx 256mb laufen. Macht mir Vorschläge ich zähl auf euch.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. Februar 2009)

Genre?


greetz


----------



## GeForce (1. Februar 2009)

race driver grid wär mal ein guter anfang mein freund schafft das auch locke und der hat nur einen p4 3,4ghz und eine 86gt


----------



## N1lle (1. Februar 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Genre?
> 
> 
> greetz


 

Ega ich zock eig alles außer Mein Ponyhof etc oda derbe strategie spiele. oda Flugsimulatoren etc


----------



## N1lle (1. Februar 2009)

GeForce schrieb:


> race driver grid wär mal ein guter anfang mein freund schafft das auch locke und der hat nur einen p4 3,4ghz und eine 86gt


 


GG hab ich schon und bin begeistert.^^ Nur am Skyline fahrn


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. Februar 2009)

company of heroes, schlacht um mittelerde 2, devil may cry III+IV, F.E.A.R., PES 09, gears of war, left 4 dead usw.

greetz


----------



## N1lle (1. Februar 2009)

Fear net so mein Ding aber eig ganz nice aso sollte noch erwähnen (ich vergesse spielgenren die ich nicht mag das es sie überhaupt gibt^^) ich amg fußball spiele nicht.

aber läuft left vor dead auf meim system??


----------



## msix38 (1. Februar 2009)

Pro Evolution Soccer 2009


----------



## N1lle (1. Februar 2009)

ich kenn PES ich kanns net ausstehn lieber madden nfl oda nhl


----------



## msix38 (1. Februar 2009)

Du wolltest Gute Games und ich habe meine Idee dazu abgegeben.


----------



## N1lle (1. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Du wolltest Gute Games und ich habe meine Idee dazu abgegeben.


 

Dagegen sag ich auch nichts es ist ein gutes game aber ihr müsst doch mehr wisse gibt ja so viele games. irgend en totaler burner den ihr klasse findet ??


----------

